

Google: Our stand for digital due process - EricBurnett
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2010/03/our-stand-for-digital-due-process.html

======
invisible
This is big and falls right in line with their stance on China in my opinion.
They must be having some very long and serious discussions over at Google
about responsibly handling the data they collect. It has always been bizarre
to me that companies are obligated to hand over data vs every other type of
investigation request (physically) needs to be via a warrant.

Edit: I'd like to elaborate that I also feel the service provider should have
the option of providing the data if they so choose on a case-by-case basis. I
think there is much to be said of "physical" illegal activity online being
easy to stamp out (with regard to child porn, rape, stalking and other morally
heinous things).

~~~
derefr
> It has always been bizarre to me that companies are obligated to hand over
> data vs every other type of investigation request (physically) needs to be
> via a warrant.

If you print the data out (perhaps as pages of easily re-scannable 2D
barcodes) and then proceed to wipe it from your more magnetized storage, do
they need a warrant to search your barcode filing cabinets? What, then,
defines "data?"

------
gcb
funny thing google has all that practically by default from android users

